# Mt Brewery



## winkle (4/8/08)

After having our taste buds tempted with a few kegs at the Grand Central this year, StillScottish and I climbed up the Mountain to see the progress of this exciting Brewpub for ourselves. The brewery is operational and the bar fit-out is largely complete but the complex, which will include a cheese factory and restaurant will not be open to the public until later this year. More stainless bling than you can poke a mash paddle at. Thanks a lot to Ian and Andre for letting us wander around drooling and giving us a preview of some of the beers. Beers are currently available at a few locations around Mt Tamborine (including the Fox & Hounds Pub).
View attachment 20484

The brewery
View attachment 20485

A Brewmaster and his kettle
View attachment 20487

Part of the bar area & tanks
View attachment 20486

A really nice fresh sample
View attachment 20488

One of many fonts to belly up to, celli taps of course.


----------



## winkle (4/8/08)

A few hours of responsibly drinking winter warmers later..  

View attachment 20489

Good thing we weren't binge drinking.


----------



## Muggus (5/8/08)

Is that an imperial stout i see on tap?
Looks nice!


----------



## winkle (5/8/08)

Muggus said:


> Is that an imperial stout i see on tap?
> Looks nice!



Katya Russian Imperial Stout - a very smooth and silky (er 8 or 8.5% ABV _I think_) very drinkable as those who were at the couple of Grand Central parties would know.


----------



## BOG (5/8/08)

How big is that operation?

Looks like a few very large tanks..


BOG


----------



## beersom (5/8/08)

BOG said:


> How big is that operation?
> 
> Looks like a few very large tanks..
> 
> ...


 
24 Hl


----------



## trevc (5/8/08)

Where is this place in Mt Tamborine? I've never seen it. Do they have a website? Would love to check it out.


----------



## beersom (5/8/08)

trevc said:


> Where is this place in Mt Tamborine? I've never seen it. Do they have a website? Would love to check it out.


 We are at the end of Gallery walk in Eagle Heights, but we won't be open untill sometime later in the year.
Untill then though we will have beer available at a few venues around the place including the Bearded Dragon at Tamborine who just today put the Pale Ale and Imperial Stout on tap !!


----------



## jlm (5/8/08)

Hey Ian, is the bitter going to be available again anywhere soon? Fond memories of it when I found it at the brewhouse. Can't wait to get a few samples in at the fox and hounds soon for my 30th.......


----------



## Snowdog (5/8/08)

jlm said:


> Hey Ian, is the bitter going to be available again anywhere soon? Fond memories of it when I found it at the brewhouse. Can't wait to get a few samples in at the fox and hounds soon for my 30th.......


Yes, had a few pints of the bitter at the Brewhouse myself!

And I see a bottle of Pepperberry in that winter warmer pic! Yum!

Looks like a great set-up Ian. Will have to head out that way when you officially open. Surely you'll be having a grand opening celebration???
Oh yes, both my wife and I thank you muchly for the invite to the Brewers Night at Grand Central! Didn't catch up with you in the couple hours we were there so we owe you a ((hug))!


----------



## Screwtop (5/8/08)

jlm said:


> Hey Ian, is the bitter going to be available again anywhere soon? Fond memories of it when I found it at the brewhouse. Can't wait to get a few samples in at the fox and hounds soon for my 30th.......




F&H is a Top Spot.


----------



## jlm (5/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> F&H is a Top Spot.


Yeah, the wife and I stopped in a couple of weeks ago to have a look and a couple of samples, however she recently lost her licence so I'm designated driver for six months <_< , so my sampling was limited.....


----------



## sqyre (5/8/08)

I'm basically at the bottom of the mountain, but still havent found the opurtunity to venture up and visit Ian... :huh: 
Mrs Sqyre's been on my back for us head up for a stickybeak but as usual 3 kids and no babysitters ruins everything.  

We will climb that mountain!!! ...one day.

Sqyre..


----------



## kevo (5/8/08)

Where's the Fox & Hound?

I'm on the Gold Coast, any directions appreciated.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## jlm (5/8/08)

kevo said:


> Where's the Fox & Hound?
> 
> I'm on the Gold Coast, any directions appreciated.
> 
> ...



Cnr Elevation and Oxenford-Tamborine rd (I think). Basically the bottom of the mountain behind Oxenford.


----------



## Screwtop (5/8/08)

kevo said:


> Where's the Fox & Hound?
> 
> I'm on the Gold Coast, any directions appreciated.
> 
> ...




Straight from Google Maps Streetview




The address is Cnr of Tamborine and Elevation Drive, Wongawallen, QLD 4210. Zoom in so you can see the intersection, the building stands out on the South West of the intersection. To view the place click on Street View at the top of the map and move the little man so the cross hairs are on Elevation Drive in front of the building.

More info HERE


----------



## stillscottish (6/8/08)

winkle said:


> A few hours of responsibly drinking winter warmers later..
> 
> View attachment 20489
> 
> Good thing we weren't binge drinking.



Yes, coz if we were, there might have been an upset landlord and talk of constabulary. <_< 

Campbell


----------



## Aussie Claret (6/8/08)

Just seen this thread and although I haven't been to the brewery I have sampled their beers at the Fox & Hounds.

Slightly off topic but the F&H is an excellent authentic English pub and the food is brilliant, you do have to book in though well in advance, we are off on Sat evening. 6.00pm and looking forward to it.

The beers that I tried previously from Mount Brewery are the Bitter (5.1% I think from memory) ESB was fantastic, bitter, and hoppy; I couldn't pick the type of hops used but it is definetly worth a try, next was the Diana Door's Blonde a very nice brilliant blonde with hop aroma and guessing IBU's around 30-35, similar hop aroma to the bitter; the last beer we tried from the brewery was thier IPA, I personally wasn't over impressed with this one, probably because we had had our lunch and were quite stuffed; it was pretty hard to get down.

Other beers on tap at the F&H were a lager from MT Brewery, Tetley bitter, Guiness and Kilkenny, the Kilkenny and Tetley I've been told is imported but the Guiness made here. I also beleive that they are getting Boddingtons imported and perhaps another English bitter.

Cheers
AC


----------



## beersom (6/8/08)

Aussie Claret said:


> Diana Door's Blonde a very nice brilliant blonde with hop aroma and guessing IBU's around 30-35,
> 
> thier IPA, I personally wasn't over impressed with this one, probably because we had had our lunch and were quite stuffed; it was pretty hard to get down.
> 
> ...



Diana Dors blonde has the real name of *Moderation Pale Ale* - IBU is a bit over 20 ...22ish without checking my notes, drinks bitterer thanks to yorkshire style water

The IPA that you had down there has a real name of *NWIPA* and was a bit of an experiment made by the commisioning brewer... wait till you try our new IPA *Yippy IPA.*

The Lager has a real name of *Czech Mate *and is a decoction mashed Pilsener designed by a Czech brewer.......

and I can confirm that Katya ( our Imperial Stout) is now pouring at The Bearded Dragon along with Moderation pale Ale


----------



## Paul H (6/8/08)

beersom said:


> Diana Dors blonde has the real name of *Moderation Pale Ale* - IBU is a bit over 20 ...22ish without checking my notes, drinks bitterer thanks to yorkshire style water
> 
> The IPA that you had down there has a real name of *NWIPA* and was a bit of an experiment made by the commisioning brewer... wait till you try our new IPA *Yippy IPA.*
> 
> ...



Haven't been to the Bearded Dragon but once saw a place called "The Bearded Clam"  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Aussie Claret (6/8/08)

beersom said:


> Diana Dors blonde has the real name of *Moderation Pale Ale* - IBU is a bit over 20 ...22ish without checking my notes, drinks bitterer thanks to yorkshire style water
> 
> The IPA that you had down there has a real name of *NWIPA* and was a bit of an experiment made by the commisioning brewer... wait till you try our new IPA *Yippy IPA.*
> 
> ...



I'll look forward to trying the other beers, by the way could I ask which hops you use in the bitter, it really was sensational.
Cheers
AC


----------



## winkle (6/8/08)

The Yippy IPA sample was bloody nice as was the outstanding Schwarz.


----------



## beersom (6/8/08)

Aussie Claret said:


> I'll look forward to trying the other beers, by the way could I ask which hops you use in the bitter, it really was sensational.
> Cheers
> AC




First Gold, EKG and a touch of Ahtanum. 36 IBU
All British malt.
Yorkshire style water.


----------



## Aussie Claret (7/8/08)

Cheers
AC


----------



## Snowdog (8/8/08)

jlm said:


> Hey Ian, is the bitter going to be available again anywhere soon? Fond memories of it when I found it at the brewhouse.


You should head back to the Brewhouse soon, for they once again have the MT Bitter on tap! I enjoyed a few pints of it this afternoon!


----------



## Jye (8/8/08)

beersom said:


> Yorkshire style water.



Hey Ian, are you modifying your water for all the beers and whats your base water like?

Do you do this mainly for flavour or brewing/fermentation reasons?

The nosey one.
Jye


----------



## jlm (8/8/08)

Snowdog said:


> You should head back to the Brewhouse soon, for they once again have the MT Bitter on tap! I enjoyed a few pints of it this afternoon!


See previous\next thread snowdog. Champion!
Also confirmed my 30th celebrations for next weekend at the Fox and Hounds. More MT beers!


----------



## bonj (8/8/08)

SWMBO and I had a drive past last Sunday. You've gotta love that drive up the mountain from the Beaudesert side.... especially if there isn't anyone in front slowing you down. Looking forward to sampling the beers! It was good on Sunday... no slow coaches on the climb or descent... until you get to Beaudesert that is.... they're a bit slow 'round there


----------



## Jye (8/8/08)

Bonj said:


> ... until you get to Beaudesert that is.... they're a bit slow 'round there



The pot said to the kettle :lol:


----------



## Ross (8/8/08)

Jye said:


> Hey Ian, are you modifying your water for all the beers and whats your base water like?
> 
> Do you do this mainly for flavour or brewing/fermentation reasons?
> 
> ...



Jye,

the brewery uses RO water as its base, so water modification is pretty important for some brews.

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (8/8/08)

Bonj said:


> SWMBO and I had a drive past last Sunday. You've gotta love that drive up the mountain from the Beaudesert side.... especially if there isn't anyone in front slowing you down. Looking forward to sampling the beers! It was good on Sunday... no slow coaches on the climb or descent... until you get to Beaudesert that is.... they're a bit slow 'round there



My son lives in Beauy, says they're slow all the way out to Woodhill :lol:


----------



## Ross (8/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> ........says they're slow all the way out to Woodhill :lol:



:lol: :lol:


----------



## sqyre (8/8/08)

:lol: HAW HAW HAW people at Woodhill are so slow they.. :blink: .... . . .uh . . .ummm . . .HANG ON A MINUTE!!! :angry: 

Sqyre... :huh:


----------



## trevc (8/8/08)

sqyre said:


> :lol: HAW HAW HAW people at Woodhill are so slow they.. :blink: .... . . .uh . . .ummm . . .HANG ON A MINUTE!!! :angry:
> 
> Sqyre... :huh:



I had to look up where Woodhill was.

I'd be making A LOT of beer out there.


----------



## bonj (8/8/08)

Jye said:


> The pot said to the kettle :lol:


No I'm... doesn't!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (10/8/08)

Got family visiting this weekend and we're heading up to Tambourine today, a phone call yesterday by my sister to MT Brewing crushed my hopes and dreams as they're not going to be open 

I'll have to drive all the way there and all the way back now, no excuse to get in the passenger seat because I've been sampling too many of Ian's beers


----------



## winkle (10/8/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Got family visiting this weekend and we're heading up to Tambourine today, a phone call yesterday by my sister to MT Brewing crushed my hopes and dreams as they're not going to be open
> 
> I'll have to drive all the way there and all the way back now, no excuse to get in the passenger seat because I've been sampling too many of Ian's beers



Geoff,
it will eventually open some time near Xmas, by then it'll be a huge complex and on the "must do" list - restaurant, cheese factory and brewery/bar. Witches Chase cheese is bloody nice BTW, just tucking into some gouda right now  .


----------



## Ross (10/8/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Got family visiting this weekend and we're heading up to Tambourine today, a phone call yesterday by my sister to MT Brewing crushed my hopes and dreams as they're not going to be open
> 
> I'll have to drive all the way there and all the way back now, no excuse to get in the passenger seat because I've been sampling too many of Ian's beers



hit the Fox & Hounds or bearded Dragon - they both have Ians beers on tap.

cheers ross


----------



## stillscottish (10/8/08)

winkle said:


> Geoff,
> it will eventually open some time near Xmas, by then it'll be a huge complex and on the "must do" list - restaurant, cheese factory and brewery/bar. Witches Chase cheese is bloody nice BTW, just tucking into some gouda right now  .



+1

I had some of the triple cream blue and the Cheddar yesterday. Yummm!

Campbell


----------



## bonj (10/8/08)

+1 for their cheese. We're big fans here. Their current triple cream Brie is very good.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (10/8/08)

Don't you worry guys, we hit up Witches Chase. Another definate place to take visitors next time we go up the hill.

Got Triple Brie and a Cow Philly on a plate in front of me right now, tossing up between a glass of '99 Cragie Knowe Cab Sav or a Murays Grand Cru to go with it 

Bit gutted that the Distillery was closed though


----------



## bonj (10/8/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Don't you worry guys, we hit up Witches Chase. Another definate place to take visitors next time we go up the hill.
> 
> Got Triple Brie and a Cow Philly on a plate in front of me right now, tossing up between a glass of '99 Cragie Knowe Cab Sav or a Murays Grand Cru to go with it
> 
> Bit gutted that the Distillery was closed though


Yeah, they're a strange lot at the distillery... seem to be a bit erratic in terms of opening times, and a little eccentric when you meet them :lol:


----------



## Snowdog (17/1/09)

Apologies for digging up this old thread, but I'll be in the Tamborine/Gold Coast area this weekend and remembered mention of other places here .... the *Fox & Hound, Bearded Dragon, Witches Chase*. We'll be getting to Mt Tamborine around 2 or 3, and know the brewery closes at 4, so needed some other places to enjoy the brew at. 

Sunday We'll be going to the Big Day Off.

Oh yeah, it was fun looking at the pix again!


----------



## beersom (17/1/09)

Snowdog said:


> Apologies for digging up this old thread, but I'll be in the Tamborine/Gold Coast area this weekend and remembered mention of other places here .... the *Fox & Hound, Bearded Dragon, Witches Chase*. We'll be getting to Mt Tamborine around 2 or 3, and know the brewery closes at 4, so needed some other places to enjoy the brew at.


 We no longer supply the Fox and Hound but th bearded dragon has 3 taps ... and due to local demand we are now open till 5


----------



## muckey (17/1/09)

woohoo
cant wait till I'm up that way easter time. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Snowdog (20/1/09)

beersom said:


> We no longer supply the Fox and Hound but th bearded dragon has 3 taps ... and due to local demand we are now open till 5


We arrived about the time you posted this! Had a sampler, collected my free beer... a hoffen Weisse, joined the 'family', then I proceeded to have an MT Bitter & Yippy IPA! I was happy! We stayed at a nice bed & breakfast some few kliks down the Oxenford road, and had dinner at the Fox & Hound. Tried to order the "Fox & Hound Bitter" but was told they didn't have it anymore due to it bing 'unfiltered'. I said 'Too bad.'. The dinners were exceptional though. Didn't make the Bearded Dragon this time, but it will be a place to go next time. My wife liked Mt Tamborine so much she wants to move there!

Whats up the coming long weekend?


----------



## beersom (22/1/09)

Snowdog said:


> Whats up the coming long weekend?



oooh bottled beer available for the first time. VERY limited stock.
aaannnnddd
quite possibly....
cask conditioned IPA through a beer engine on monday.


----------



## lczaban (23/1/09)

beersom said:


> oooh bottled beer available for the first time. VERY limited stock.
> aaannnnddd
> quite possibly....
> cask conditioned IPA through a beer engine on monday.



BOMB! Might have to get up the mountain again sooner rather than later....


----------



## Snowdog (26/1/09)

beersom said:


> oooh bottled beer available for the first time. VERY limited stock.
> aaannnnddd
> quite possibly....
> cask conditioned IPA through a beer engine on monday.



Damm! Wished I'd made it up the mountain today!


----------



## Screwtop (26/1/09)

Good talking beer again on Sat Ian, great beers, as always. Good to see the place so vibrant and busy, great brewpub atmosphere.

Ta,

Screwy


----------



## Snowdog (13/9/09)

Had a nice visit to the MT Brewery today, and I have to say their Mountain Bitter is _still_ one of the best tasting and enjoyable brews I've had! Sure the Blonde and Brunette is fine, and Yippy IPA goes down well, but it was the MT Bitter that got me going back for a 2nd. Grabbed a mixed Six to take home and enjoy with the great cheeses we got as well (goat feta is on!). Oh yeah, the pub food was tops! One of the best BLTs I've had in awhile, and the wife enjoyed her Waggu-burger. And the chips all disappeared from both our plates as well.

It was a nice day on the Mountain. It was good to see the brewhouse and Wicked Chase Cheese doing so well. Things looked sparse in the restaurant though, but it was the afternoon.

If only some of their brews were available in Brizzy like Stone & Wood is....


----------



## bonj (13/9/09)

Snowdog said:


> Had a nice visit to the MT Brewery today, and I have to say their Mountain Bitter is _still_ one of the best tasting and enjoyable brews I've had! Sure the Blonde and Brunette is fine, and Yippy IPA goes down well, but it was the MT Bitter that got me going back for a 2nd. Grabbed a mixed Six to take home and enjoy with the great cheeses we got as well (goat feta is on!). Oh yeah, the pub food was tops! One of the best BLTs I've had in awhile, and the wife enjoyed her Waggu-burger. And the chips all disappeared from both our plates as well.
> 
> It was a nice day on the Mountain. It was good to see the brewhouse and Wicked Chase Cheese doing so well. Things looked sparse in the restaurant though, but it was the afternoon.
> 
> If only some of their brews were available in Brizzy like Stone & Wood is....


Top show Snowdog... I was up there around lunchtime too...


----------



## Adamt (13/9/09)

Last night I shared, with a mate, a stubby of "St Bridget" that made it's way down from QLD.

Unfortunately I couldn't see it, it was poured into an opaque plastic cup before I could say "umm", but anyway. What a top drop, easily the best Dubbel-style commercial beer I've had. Clovey/spicy on the schnoz, big chocolatey hit in the mouth with the spices and a bit of peachiness in the finish. Dangerously drinkable!


----------



## beersom (14/9/09)

Bonj said:


> Top show Snowdog... I was up there around lunchtime too...


 Ha ! I was there _untill_ about lunch time.
went up on Saturday night to help celebrate a year since final approval for the full complex .... slept in the Kombi overnight and took off around lunchtime. Wish we had known that you guys would be around .... would have stayed for a beer with you.


----------



## Snowdog (14/9/09)

Our plan _was_ to go Saturday night for the anniversary bbq, but things came up last minute which aborted the drive up. So we did the next best thing and made a snap decision to head up for Sunday lunch. Listened to the live music for a few beers & left around 2. We may have walked by each other Bonj?


----------



## bonj (14/9/09)

beersom said:


> Ha ! I was there _untill_ about lunch time.
> went up on Saturday night to help celebrate a year since final approval for the full complex .... slept in the Kombi overnight and took off around lunchtime. Wish we had known that you guys would be around .... would have stayed for a beer with you.


I would have liked to have gone up on the Saturday night, but had a 50th birthday to attend, so couldn't make it.



snowdog said:


> We may have walked by each other Bonj?


I'd say we probably did!


----------



## Snowdog (18/9/09)

We'll likely be up there again this Sunday. May stop at Eagle Heights this time as well.


----------



## brendanos (18/9/09)

Look forward to an eventual beer with you Ian. Cam Edwards wanted to swap some Katya with me y/day but with the offer of Wild Thing declined I felt that I was being extorted so will hold off til a reasonable trade/sampling may take place!


----------



## beersom (18/9/09)

brendanos said:


> Look forward to an eventual beer with you Ian. Cam Edwards wanted to swap some Katya with me y/day but with the offer of Wild Thing declined I felt that I was being extorted so will hold off til a reasonable trade/sampling may take place!


 
Look forwrd to that beer as well.
.... how did they get a hold of Katya ????????? .... as far as I know the only Katya in existence is the new batch(brewed by Rosta) that has just gone on tap and a stray keg of the original batch that was lost and can now be found again at one of the local pubs (apparently it is tasting fantastic) There was only ever a VERY small hand bottled run done that was snapped up by people from the brewery and some locals.
Wouldn't mind a bottle of the original batch myself....


----------



## reviled (18/9/09)

3 words...

Moderation... Pale... Ale :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Such a tiny beer, but with the flavour and aroma of a full strength American IPA :icon_drool2: I need to brew something like this!!!


----------



## winkle (18/9/09)

beersom said:


> Look forwrd to that beer as well.
> .... how did they get a hold of Katya ????????? .... as far as I know the only Katya in existence is the new batch(brewed by Rosta) that has just gone on tap and a stray keg of the original batch that was lost and can now be found again at one of the local pubs (apparently it is tasting fantastic) There was only ever a VERY small hand bottled run done that was snapped up by people from the brewery and some locals.
> Wouldn't mind a bottle of the original batch myself....



Bearded dragon is pouring Katya according to one of my workmates who was there on Saturday.
+1 for a bottle FCIH  .


----------



## Snowdog (11/3/10)

Its good to hear some bottles have made their way to some Brisbane bottlos!

And its been too long since I've been up the mountain. Want to keep this one going!


----------



## mrmatt (12/3/10)

do you know which ones...ive gotta buy beer tonight?


----------



## Paul H (12/3/10)

winkle said:


> Bearded dragon is pouring Katya according to one of my workmates who was there on Saturday.
> +1 for a bottle FCIH  .



Is the bearded dragon anything like the bearded clam :lol: 

cheers

Paul


----------



## Snowdog (22/5/10)

I'd like to find the Yippy IPA bottles here in Brizzy....

I understand if you go to the brewery with your MT club card tomorrow (Sunday May 23) you get your 1st beer free! It was on their facebook page today.


----------



## Snowdog (29/5/10)

I read this about MT Brewery ... should we be worried?
Was thinking of taking a drive up there tomorrow but if they don't have any beer and Eagle Heights is closed... there isn't much point.

Somebody in the know tell me they aren't going down....


----------



## dgilks (29/5/10)

Snowdog said:


> I read this about MT Brewery ... should we be worried?
> Was thinking of taking a drive up there tomorrow but if they don't have any beer and Eagle Heights is closed... there isn't much point.
> 
> Somebody in the know tell me they aren't going down....



As far as I know they are fine however, the head brewer recently left to pursue an opportunity at Murray's.


----------



## lczaban (29/5/10)

Snowdog said:


> I read this about MT Brewery ... should we be worried?
> Was thinking of taking a drive up there tomorrow but if they don't have any beer and Eagle Heights is closed... there isn't much point.
> 
> Somebody in the know tell me they aren't going down....






dgilks said:


> As far as I know they are fine however, the head brewer recently left to pursue an opportunity at Murray's.



+1 - beersom is now down acting as an assistant brewer at Murrays. He was only acting as a consultant AFAIK - I'm not too sure what has happened/is happening to the head brewer Rosta. I was at MT 3-4 weekends ago and everything seemed fine to me. Andre the owner is too smart of an operator to let his venture fall over - if there is a brewer's position going at MT there is no doubt that he will have a plan and will be putting it in action before anyone knows...


----------



## juju7 (29/5/10)

GravityGuru said:


> +1 - beersom is now down acting as an assistant brewer at Murrays. He was only acting as a consultant AFAIK - I'm not too sure what has happened/is happening to the head brewer Rosta. I was at MT 3-4 weekends ago and everything seemed fine to me. Andre the owner is too smart of an operator to let his venture fall over - if there is a brewer's position going at MT there is no doubt that he will have a plan and will be putting it in action before anyone knows...



Sorry, didn't mean to alarm anyone. I don't think the venture is not in any danger and I've been told there is a new brewer starting soon (maybe started already). I'm sure they will be back strong as before. I was just noting that they are running low at the moment. Been there a couple of times over the last few weeks and at the moment they only have 3 beers in bottles for take-aways (pils, IPA, Sonntag) and the number of beers unavailable on tap even seems to be growing...ie. no Imp Stout, no Black Cockatoo, no Cuvee Blonde, no Bridget, no Blonde Plus. Maybe the new brewer will put up a new menu but at this stage there are a few beers scrubbed off the menu board. Looking forward to seeing what happens/changes.


----------



## Snowdog (30/5/10)

*Whew* Good. I was a bit concerned for a bit.

I was wondering what happened to Rosta, a Czech brewer that took over when Ian left the 1st time.

I do miss the Mountain Bitter, which they haven't had in awhile now.


----------



## thirstycritter (2/6/10)

As far as I know everything is OK up there... it's a huge operation, and I reckon the profits they make in the cheese outlet would keep the brewery afloat anyway :lol: 

I sure as hell hope they stay open... with Eagle Heights out of business, my little operation would be screwed it MT closed down...


----------



## WSC (15/6/10)

juju7 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to alarm anyone. I don't think the venture is not in any danger and I've been told there is a new brewer starting soon (maybe started already). I'm sure they will be back strong as before. I was just noting that they are running low at the moment. Been there a couple of times over the last few weeks and at the moment they only have 3 beers in bottles for take-aways (pils, IPA, Sonntag) and the number of beers unavailable on tap even seems to be growing...ie. no Imp Stout, no Black Cockatoo, no Cuvee Blonde, no Bridget, no Blonde Plus. Maybe the new brewer will put up a new menu but at this stage there are a few beers scrubbed off the menu board. Looking forward to seeing what happens/changes.



Went to MT on Sunday.

The line up has not improved. Still no Stout on tap or in bottles, they did have st bridget, cuvee, no Brune or pils. Seriously let down, I really wanted to try the stout.

oh and $8 for a plate of chips is crazy.

The set up is pretty good though and it was pretty busy.


----------



## Snowdog (16/6/10)

They've been updating on Facebook saying that Andre is making Sonntag, Czech Mate, Cuvee, and such, so hopefully the supply will improve.


----------



## WSC (16/6/10)

Snowdog said:


> They've been updating on Facebook saying that Andre is making Sonntag, Czech Mate, Cuvee, and such, so hopefully the supply will improve.



I hope they do the stout too.

Do you have the FB link I couldn't find them.


----------



## Snowdog (16/6/10)

Hope this works...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pag...ipe=1&__a=7


----------



## WSC (16/6/10)

Snowdog said:


> Hope this works...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pag...ipe=1&__a=7



Worked fine, thanks


----------



## beersom (19/6/10)

Pete Critter said:


> As far as I know everything is OK up there... it's a huge operation, and I reckon the profits they make in the cheese outlet would keep the brewery afloat anyway :lol:
> 
> I sure as hell hope they stay open... with Eagle Heights out of business, my little operation would be screwed it MT closed down...



Don't worry about MT. Take a lot to knock that place over..... Cheese shop most certainly doesn't need to support the brewery


----------



## Snowdog (2/9/10)

So hows things going up there? I hear Archive in West End wants to get some of your beer on tap but is having a hard time getting any response.

Hope to visit the mountain again soon. Just hoping you have a full line of taps going.


----------



## Snowdog (4/12/10)

They seem to be into the lagers at the moment. Rainforest Lager brewing now.


----------



## bonj (30/1/11)

Went up there again today and as I was the last three trips.... disappointed. The Rainforest Lager seems to be the only beer they care anything about anymore. It's bland and boring and very mainstream. The Moderation Pale Ale used to be a star. Around 3.3%, but with *flavour*. You could have a glass of that and still drive the hour fifteen home without worry. The replacement "Moderation Golden Ale" is pale, bland and uninspiring. It's inoffensive, but boring. I hear the Yippy IPA is no more, and the Czechmate Pilsner wasn't available again. As in the previous three trips, the sorry state of affairs cost them not only beer sales, but meal sales too. I seriously hope Andre allows the new brewer some creative licence to brew some interesting beers... it would resurrect their reputation in my eyes.


----------



## jlm (30/1/11)

I stopped up there on Friday after work, was craving the IPA and was told they were brewing it again soon (I thought?). The schwartz was the only beer I tried and seemed to be hitting its straps, the last time I tasted it I was fairly dissapointed. Agree that its gone down hill a bit, I had a long discussion with myself over whether it was worth the trip up the hill when the Beardy has Cooper's Sparkling (and little else) on tap.
Oh and Bonj, the Bearded Dragon still has Moderation on tap (at least they did a fortnight ago...), while it must be getting long in the tooth it still drinks well.


----------



## bonj (30/1/11)

jlm said:


> I stopped up there on Friday after work, was craving the IPA and was told they were brewing it again soon (I thought?). The schwartz was the only beer I tried and seemed to be hitting its straps, the last time I tasted it I was fairly dissapointed. Agree that its gone down hill a bit, I had a long discussion with myself over whether it was worth the trip up the hill when the Beardy has Cooper's Sparkling (and little else) on tap.
> Oh and Bonj, the Bearded Dragon still has Moderation on tap (at least they did a fortnight ago...), while it must be getting long in the tooth it still drinks well.


Thanks for the tip. Yes, we used to stop into the Bearded Dragon on the way up the mountain before MT was open to the public. Used to enjoy having the Moderation Pale there with lunch.


----------



## sav (7/2/11)

Went up for a few beers yesterday for a Sunday drive to get out of the heat.First we had the tasting tray consists of Dubbel, Schwarzbier ,Hefe,Rainbow lager.There is no moderation any more there was no pils either. The St Bridget And the black cockatoo where the pick for me very balanced beers.I had a glass of the Yippy IPA and First thought wow the aroma is something then it fades off with a very different taste not offensive but not English flavour .

Overall it was a nice experience up there with the atmosphere with a band and nice lunch,My only criticism is they need a driver beer ,like the mod pale as my wife didn't like the rainbow at all very mega swill to be honest A very nice day for the family plate off chips for $8 dollars for my boy was a bit ex but had some nice beers.

Went to the bearded dragon on the way home Had another Black cockatoo that was all there was and watched the reptile show great day. The wife drove home

sav


----------



## Snowdog (14/2/11)

Was up on the mountain Saturday and we stopped in for some beer & cheese. All I can say is their brews these days are "tame" as opposed to being "bold" before. The pick was St Bridget, and the Black Cocatoo was alright. My wife said it was different than what she remembered early last year though. As for the Yippy, I got the last beer out of the keg, and it seemed about as good as a Little Creatures Pale.I noted the old 3%is Moderation Pale was re-badged Moderation Golden and is now 2.7%. Obviusly the "driver" beer. Didn't try it though.


----------



## petesbrew (20/3/11)

Was lucky to visit here last saturday on hols. My wife and I have a talent of sniffing out breweries & wineries wherever we go. :icon_chickcheers: 
Great beers but the service was a tad slow. Awesome cheese shop next door too.


----------



## argon (21/3/11)

Was going to go up here yesterday... but weather was a tad off, so postponed till next Sunday. Somehow got to convince Mrs Argon to drive as i'm keen to sample a few.


----------



## Snowdog (21/6/11)

Saw an ad in a Beer & Brewer e-newsletter that the head brewer position is open at the MT Brewery. Hopefully the new brewer will turn it back toward bolder brew.


----------



## Snowdog (29/7/13)

(2 years on...)

No, it didn't. Was up on the mountain walking the rainforest Sunday with dad, and we stopped in at MT for lunch afterward. The restaurant has downscaled itself to a more pubish sort, calling itself 3 Pigs or something near that. I think it was called Fluid something a couple years ago when I was last here.They made a good beef and Black Cockatoo pie, but the Black Cockatoo off tap was a disappointment. It had some upfront flavour, but after half a glass it seemed watery, tasteless, and overly carbonated. Certainly didn't taste like it used to. The best beer was the 2-something % Moderation Pale. It actually had a bit of hop flavour in it. Dad liked it too. The other beers they had was a Wheat beer, the Rainforest lager, Cuvee Blonde, and St Bridget. Didn't try any of those as I was the pilot.


----------

